# How do I make Mac apps with C++



## josh3dmaker (May 10, 2002)

OK, 

I have had a few courses on C++ (the last on a windoze machine, ewww)
and I would love to make some applications on my Mac.

I have played around with the developer tools, but most of the information I have found online is about objective-c, whch I do not know.

Is there a way to use the interface builder with C++, or do I have to learn objective-c to get things done?   Does anyone have any tips to get me started, or maybe a usefull web link?

Thanks,

josh


----------



## shrill (May 10, 2002)

You can use Interface Builder for C++, but it's not as tightly integrated as it is with Cocoa (objective-c). I think there's some samples that are installed with the developer tools that do this. 

Apple has a great developer site, they have lots of sample code (a lot is for pre OS X, but there's plenty for X too). 

Here's some URLs: 

http://developer.apple.com
http://developer.apple.com/samplecode/
http://developer.apple.com/documentation/

You'll want to look for stuff about "Carbon" for C/C++ coding. 


 - shrill -


----------



## josh3dmaker (May 11, 2002)

Wow...

I cant find anything that looks like what I learned when working with EzWindows.  It looks like I have a sharp learning curve ahead.


----------



## shrill (May 12, 2002)

Well, yeah. It's a bit different. If you're used to Visual C++ development with MFC, it's a lot different. Of course, writing a straight up windows program is a lot different then using MFC too. 

I can't think of anything on the Mac that's really equivalent to Visual C++ & MFC except Cocoa (Objective-C), which takes a little while to learn, but isn't that bad. 

There are lots of good frameworks out there though, MacApp (been around a long time), PowerPlant, etc.

If you just want some basic samples, look for SillyBalls or Traffic Light.


----------



## NuCleuZ (May 13, 2002)

Have a look at http://www.wxwindows.org/ that will help you


----------



## josh3dmaker (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys...

It looks like I still have a lot to learn before I can program anything usefull.  Can anyone recommend a good "how to" book to get me started?


----------



## ghazban (May 14, 2002)

I learned programming mac apps, after having breefly looked over some C console programming, by just having a look at the silly balls example, and then change a bit, and one more bit, until I understood how it worked =)
 Then I checked apples VERY useful documentation online and their function-list was priceless! After a while I learned more advanced stuff and became gradually better at programming =)

So, my advise is: Look at EASY samples (I recommend silly balls ) and try to figure out what it does... IF you don't understand a function, then just search apple documentation...


----------

